# Bahria and DIMC



## billy28 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey! I just wanted some information on Bahria University Medical and Dental College Karachi...how is it? anybody know? Also if anyone can tell me about DIMC...is it only for over seas students? Thank u!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

billy28 said:


> Hey! I just wanted some information on Bahria University Medical and Dental College Karachi...how is it? anybody know? Also if anyone can tell me about DIMC...is it only for over seas students? Thank u!


No, DIMC is not just for overseas students...there are plenty of locals who attend DIMC as well.


----------



## billy28 (Sep 12, 2010)

so the fee structure is the same for both over seas aswell as Pakistanis?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

billy28 said:


> so the fee structure is the same for both over seas aswell as Pakistanis?


Yes, both overseas students and local Pakistanis have the same fee structure.


----------



## saba7001 (Apr 4, 2011)

is it adjustable for American students? how is the safety level? how are the hostels for girls?


----------



## Nijah (Sep 14, 2017)

Which degree is most valuable internationally.....My only dream is to get resideny in US by clearing USMLE with flying marks,so which university i should prefer Behria or DIMC....plz help nd rpl fast...its urgent


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

Nijah said:


> Which degree is most valuable internationally.....My only dream is to get resideny in US by clearing USMLE with flying marks,so which university i should prefer Behria or DIMC....plz help nd rpl fast...its urgent


No university specifically prepares you for USMLE, its all self study. But that being said out of all the colleges in Pakistan, Dow is the one with the most graduates in the US.


----------



## Ribulose99 (Aug 26, 2017)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Yes, both overseas students and local Pakistanis have the same fee structure.


Isn't it like 10,000 US For Overseas Candidates?


----------



## HibaHR (Nov 10, 2017)

It is 18,000 USD this year. You can check the dow website for dimc fee structure.


----------

